# Bentley's Growth Chart



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

You have a big boy like me.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Handsome Sir Bentley is growing up quickly.....enjoy....60 lb lap pooch is not far away....


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow he's a big baby! Ten pounds every 3 weeks doesn't seem to me that he's growing too quickly.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Wow he's a big baby! Ten pounds every 3 weeks doesn't seem to me that he's growing too quickly.


It seems like they're only a puppy for a minute


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow, that is a big boy. It will likely slow down a lot very soon. Bella weighed in at 39 pounds at 4 months, but has only gained about 9 pounds since (about 7 weeks). The vet was saying she would be 80-90 lbs. Now, that doesn't look likely. She'll still probably be 70+.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> It seems like they're only a puppy for a minute


Tell me about it.. Molly gained 5 lbs in 5 days when I brought her home. She was almost literally growing like a weed!

She's almost 10 months and I tear up when I watch her puppy videos and look at puppy pics lol.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

*Cont'd....
*
10-26-12 14 weeks *40* lbs
11-09-12 16 weeks *46* lbs
11-21-12<18 weeks *53* lbs


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow!!!! Bentley is bigger than Molly!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Wow!!!! Bentley is bigger than Molly!!


OH NO!!!! How much does Molly weigh?


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> *Cont'd....
> *
> 10-26-12 14 weeks *40* lbs
> 11-09-12 16 weeks *46* lbs
> 11-21-12<18 weeks *53* lbs


Looks likes Bentley may end-up on the large size. Not to worry you, but Max was 54 pounds at 4 months.  

Does look like Bentley may be slowing down, though.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

wow at 18 weeks bentley has passed chloe who is 2 1/2!! hes going to be a cuddle teddy bear!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> OH NO!!!! How much does Molly weigh?


Molly is 50 lbs! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> Looks likes Bentley may end-up on the large size. Not to worry you, but Max was 54 pounds at 4 months.
> 
> Does look like Bentley may be slowing down, though.


Has Max had any joint pain due to his size? I don't really care what size Bentley ends up at as long as his joints are ok.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey, Joyce, 
Max, who is now close to 2.5 years old, has never had any joint or hip pain. He gets around really well. He has a large bone and muscle structure.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> Hey, Joyce,
> Max, who is now close to 2.5 years old, has never had any joint or hip pain. He gets around really well. He has a large bone and muscle structure.


Thanks! That makes me feel better! Go Max


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Wow - Shadow hasn't hit 40 pounds yet - and he's a month older. Haha.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Bentley doesn't look that big to me because Ky is really big so he looks small until we get to class, he towers over all of the other puppies.
I guess Ky isn't a good measuring tool


----------



## buzdean (Aug 28, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> I thought what better place to keep track of Bentleys growth than here. And besides, many of you have told me he's going through a "growth spurt" and it will slow down. This way I'll be able to see when that happens (because I trust y'all )
> 
> 8-05-12-- 5 weeks---*7.8* lbs
> 8-22-12-- 6 weeks---*10.7* lbs
> ...


just noticed this thread--he is going to be a big boy--way ahead of Lucy at the same point--8weeks she was just about 10lbs and now at 16weeks about 30lb--


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> Hey, Joyce,
> Max, who is now close to 2.5 years old, has never had any joint or hip pain. He gets around really well. He has a large bone and muscle structure.


How much does Max weigh? I noticed he's a big boy but looks very active. I think Vinnie's going to be a big boy. He's on the same track as Bentley.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> *Cont'd....
> *
> 10-26-12 14 weeks *40* lbs
> 11-09-12 16 weeks *46* lbs
> 11-21-12<18 weeks *53* lbs


Wow, he has passed my Ellie and she is 2 1/2. I would never have guessed he was that big. I have noticed in his pictures, his face has matured and lost some of the young puppy look. He is so cute. There was a golden in obedience class last nite, that at 10 months was 100 lbs, and not an ounce of fat on him.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

My Lucky was 10.5 pounds at 6 weeks and ended up being 120 pounds as an adult and his head was hip height on my 5'3" frame. He was my big love bug . Looks like you Broadway Bentley my turn out like him


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Wow! He's growing up so fast!!!!

At 13 weeks Bear is almost 25 lbs. I'm very curious to see where Bentley ends up weight-wise. I've heard that sometimes after the year mark, they'll lose a few pounds as their body settles into their ideal shape. 

Either way he's the cutest little boy ever!!!

How big is Ky?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Brave said:


> Wow! He's growing up so fast!!!!
> 
> At 13 weeks Bear is almost 25 lbs. I'm very curious to see where Bentley ends up weight-wise. I've heard that sometimes after the year mark, they'll lose a few pounds as their body settles into their ideal shape.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Ky is 118 lbs right now but she has to lose some weight when we get her back in better shape. Her normal weight stays about 106-110 lbs.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I can see how she's not the best measuring tool. 

We only have cats aside from Bear so also not the best tool. Bear is so much larger than my 8 lb torti. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow!! Bentley is a BIG boy! I guess Winston is also little so it seems like a huge difference. Winston weighed 21 pounds at 16 weeks - less than half of Bentley!!


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Ky doesn't look like she weighs over 100 pounds. Is she taller than an adult GR? I bet she is really muscular! She is really a gorgeous dog.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Helo's Mom said:


> Ky doesn't look like she weighs over 100 pounds. Is she taller than an adult GR? I bet she is really muscular! She is really a gorgeous dog.


Ky is 29" at the withers, and yes she is very muscular! She's one of the strongest dogs I've ever been around. That's one of the reasons why it was important to get her trained properly. The second day she was with us she used her head to push the couch out of her way so she could hide behind it :doh:


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Bella weighs 53 right now at 6.5 months. She's settled in to a slower rate of growth over the past 2 months. At 4 months, she was 39 pounds. When she was about 3 months, the vet estimated 80-90 lbs as an adult. I don't think so. Probably more like 65-70 based on various charts I've looked at. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

Murphee 18 weeks about 44 lbs ,is that about average for a male?


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

I think goldens in general are getting larger. My friend has two and they both weigh about 110 a piece. Not over weight at all, just large dogs.


----------



## Bolledeig (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow, Bentley is a big boy!

My Marzipan weighed in at 20lbs at 8 weeks and 25lbs at 10 weeks. Looks like they could en up being the same size then!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

8-05-12-- 5 weeks---7.8 lbs
8-22-12-- 6 weeks---10.7 lbs
9-14-12-- 8 weeks---20.9 lbs
10-05-12--11 weeks-30. lbs
10-26-12--14 weeks-40. lbs
01-17-13 6 months- 82 lbs


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow, I know he was a big boy, but........wow......

Almost as big as Ky, I would imagine.


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

wow, he's bigger than Jasper! From the photo you posted on another feed though he looks great. so I wouldnt take any notice if the vet gives you a hard time, you cant help how big he gets, as long he is not over weight (which he clearly isnt) and healthy thats all that matters!


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

OMG!!!! He's a monster!!!!!


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Indeed a big boy  All full of cuddle!

Pixie is 52 lb at almost 9 months. But her mother was very petite, even thought her dad could almost compete with Bentley  

Joy, you need to post a pic of Bentley and Ky side by side (which means not behind her )


----------

